# Back from vacation with new Smoke Vault



## squeezy (Jul 31, 2007)

Had a great trip and picked up my new smoker that had been delivered via UPS to Oshkosh Wisconsin from Amazon, that I didn't open up until arriving back home here in Ontario.
As you can see from the photos, it didn't arrive in pristine condition!
I figure it must have been dropped at least 3 times ....
Worst part is that I have no recourse in replacing the damaged cabinet (other parts survived) as it sits now, I can't close the door properly and paint is missing from the damaged areas.

Buyer beware!

You would think in this day and age, they could ship something without &*%[email protected]# it up!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

man, that just ain't right.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 31, 2007)

Like gysp said..."it aint right"..If ya have no recourse, (smokin gods dont come down on me).....  will a hammer take care of the problem?


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 31, 2007)

yep what crewdog said maybe you could get a piece of wood and a hammer and tap it back out


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 31, 2007)

Where I come from you can fix anything with a hammer, you may need a bigger hammer for somethings.


----------



## meowey (Jul 31, 2007)

That stinks!  I agree with crewdawg and smokincowboy.  A little persuasion might be applied with a hammer.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## squeezy (Jul 31, 2007)

I was hoping to do just that ... (hammer) but there is mostly awkward areas, where there is two opposing layers, leaving no room to hammer!


----------



## watery eyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I was wondering what happened to you.....thought maybe you were judging a BBQ competition in Moose Jaw or something. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Keep us posted on the new smoker!!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 1, 2007)

You know that just is not right, to get something new and it's beatup. We should find a way to get a petition going and mail it to the responsible party, maybe let the media in on what's happening. No one should have to experience a new purchase in that manner.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Squeezy, Welcome back!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  First let me say.....You waited till u got home to open that baby??? You got a lot of patience friend
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Secondly, hammer it back the best u can, touch it up with some high heat paint and THEN season it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hopefully the working parts are o.k.
Congrats on your new baby and i know you'll have her smokin soon!!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 1, 2007)

Not that much patience Bubba ... I just don't like to unpack and repack ... it never seems to all go back in the box ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fingers crossed that I get it fixed ......


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 1, 2007)

Squeezy -

Sorry you smoker got banged up. That really stinks! Try using paint sticks if you have them in the narrow areas or other thin non metalic objects, plastic ended spatchlas, wooden spaggetti spoons etc.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 3, 2007)

It is so d***n hot here ... I've only spent about 20 minutes with the hammer, but with fairly good results. ( feeling a little more optimistic )
Poor thing looked like it fell off the Wells Fargo stagecoach.
Will upload pix when I'm finished ....


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey squeezy, sorry I missed this thread... wish we lived closer, I could fix that for ya... one of my "hobbies" involves knocking out dents/repairing rust (antique car restoration). Anyway, get hold of a hammer and dolly, back up the area to be flattened with the dolly, then carefully tap the metal back into shape. 

That really sux it got so beat up!


----------



## flagriller (Aug 3, 2007)

Man, sorry to hear and see that. Do you have a metal working shop near you? If so, you might talk to them and see if they can help.


----------



## doc (Aug 3, 2007)

That's just dirty pool Squeezy, I'd raise holy hell with Amazon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 If you're gonna have to do all that work to get 'er in shape you should be compensated somehow...
Good luck with it!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 3, 2007)

I was going to raise hell with them, but the only recourse is through their time limited return policy. It would have been possible in the states, but not here in Canada. So far I haven't found any way to communicate my disappointment with them.
I will never buy another item that I can't inspect before I pay for it......
Thanks.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

if ya got it off ebay you could rate them.i bet it all comes out well in the end...nothing like a man determined to smoke a chunk of hide...the cave men had to invent fire to do it.lol


----------



## squeezy (Aug 3, 2007)

You said it .... what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger ( 'cause ya eat it! )


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Probably not Amazons fault. I've got ups shipment o my porch with "This side UP" backwards, and "fragile Glass" boxes full of dents. I had a glass globe for a 1950's Seaburg Jukebox selector almost torn in half but the didn't break the glass! (One of my many hobbies is restoring old Jukes and pinballs.)


----------



## squeezy (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree with you Mom ... the smoker had to come from the manufacturer to Amazon and then UPS took it from Penn. to Wis. over a couple of days.
The Carton had stickers on it that said 'Box is over 70 lbs.' and two man lift minimum ... Huh ... when have you seen two people on a courier's truck?... not!
Bottom line ... no one in shipping gives a ****!
Picked up some touch up paint today ... going away for the weekend, but will get my bruised smoker ready to go next week ...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 4, 2007)

i personally don't give a rat's phattottey- i order something thru shipping- i expect pristine condition- hence  the " fragile" label & shipping cost....  ya wanna talk going postal... dent my package....


----------



## squeezy (Aug 4, 2007)

Try going postal from a different country ...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 4, 2007)

squeezy.. i feel 4 ya braddah... i'll give ya unit 2 (properly broke in of course) - i hate to see that happen to a person. no matter the country... it's not like ya ordered a side of beef in india....i still got faith we'll see tbs outta it in a week....


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry to hear about your dented up smoker my man, i think that all smokers should have a little character that separates them from all the others. sounds like you will have stories to tell while you re waiting for that brisket to rach 195-200  and remember my motto " IF I CAN'T FIX IT I"LL FIX IT SO NOBODY ELSE CAN FIX IT"  im sure it will turn out fine.  WILDCAT


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

As well packed as that thing was I don't know how they could have done that unless they rolled it off the truck.


----------



## tommy c (Aug 4, 2007)

Try this! I you purchased it with a credit card.......call them and explain what happened. They'll MAKE them replace it, or they'll zip your money right back to your account!!!!!! Trust me it works


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmmm mine said 94 lbs and my UPS man is a lady! She carried it up 15 stairs all by herself and on one single ding! When she finally knocked she was beet red and it was a cold April evening!

I did give her heck though! Told her next time she gets something heavy to knock on the door and come get me first or she'll have a back like mine!


----------



## pacman (Aug 4, 2007)

Just my two cents worth....  I hate UPS... I've had soooo many items delivered to my door that looked like they've played football with the package before delivering.

I'm certain that it was probably packed with care and undamaged before it was shipped and the careless UPS handlers (hope no one works for UPS here) dropped it or tipped it over, causing the damage, and didn't tell anyone for fear of getting in trouble.

I've contacted UPS before and they have you contact the person from whom you made the purchase to file a claim... From there, they get their money and should ship you a new one.  Dunno if that had been covered in the previous posts but I was so mad when I read your original post, I had to go to the end and reply.  

Sorry that happened... Looks like a beautiful firebox without the damage.


----------



## pacman (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry, meant smoke box


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 4, 2007)

looks likethe king of queens (the show) was operating the forklift that day.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 17, 2007)

As I write, my CCSV is being seasoned ... yes! that's right. Hopefully, after I come home from the lake this weekend, I'll have time to do a short Q
I have pix of the finished product that I will post as soon as I can.


----------



## triple b (Aug 17, 2007)

Way to go "Dad"!!
Also remember if it's raining Mon. or Tue. we can do  the Q at my place.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks "Son" ... will do!


----------



## ron50 (Aug 17, 2007)

congrats on the new CCSV, You are going to like it. Can't wait to see the first smoke


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 17, 2007)

YeeeeHaaa! Finally got it going huh? Can't wait to see the pics. You can really stuff that bugger and it makes great cakes and pies too! Guess that's why it's called a smoker/baker!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 22, 2007)

Finally ... ImagsShack allowed me to upload the finished product ... 2 days ago, the site said unidentifiable format! ... since when is jpg. unidentifiable?

Anyway, here they are.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW - so that's what it looked like ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've already scrubbed all my numbers off the dial thingy.

Gee you'd never know it went through a war. You did a great job of fixing it. Congrats Squeezy my boy! Can't wait for the first smoke or two or three ...


----------



## squeezy (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Mom ... I can't wait either! 

Wont be this week due to time and that I get to judge another competition this weekend ... I'll get through this!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Great job Squeezy, it looks like it never saw a UPS truck!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks ... but did you notice that I didn't include any *close-ups *of the finished work ... hey I'm not a body man!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Awww heck, nobody is gonna care if it ain't perfect... all they will care about is what comes out of it! Good luck with it!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

Heck after a few smokes it'll get dinged up anyway!


----------



## cheech (Aug 23, 2007)

Well now she's got personality!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 23, 2007)

Aw shucks! ... this is why I hang out here ... you guys always make me feel better!
I think I'll start her out proper on the long weekend (Labour Day) with some ribs, buffalo, ABTs and beans. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Can't wait to tuck into that buffalo ....


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 24, 2007)

*Hey Paul, you think YOU feel bad? Last week I won a GOSM on ebay. Paid $138.50 delievered. It was advertized as having minor dings due to shipping, but was new. I got it here. Major dent in the top! Looked like it had been dropped 15 feet. I got out the 3# maul and a 2x4 and gave it a massage. It came out alright. Today I was at walmart, when I got the other smoker, Walmart didn't have anything in stock. Today, they have the same smoker that I paid $138.50, for, $129. Ya can't win my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## squeezy (Aug 24, 2007)

I feel your pain ... at least you were expecting some damage.
Of course ... what doesn't get damaged these days? I have heard so many stories about couriers and posties throwing things around and laughing about it ... to them 'fragile' is a challenge.
Disclaimer; not all workers do this ... just takes a few!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

A few to many I'm afraid!


----------



## beebeque (Aug 28, 2007)

I received 2 damaged Smoke Vaults from Amazon (They made good on both.), and 2 damaged stainless steel smokers from Cabela's (They made good on both.).  

I finally went to Walmart and bought a GOSM...got it home and it was damaged!!!!!!

I went back to WalMart and tore open a new box for a complete in-store inspection and I finally got my 1st smoker!  

Now if I can get it run lower than 270 degrees, I'll be in business!

What a long strange trip its been!

Good Luck!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 29, 2007)

Interesting about your temp running high ... same problem tonight with my CCSM ... too much wood for one (went to flame)and I only had a rack of ABTs and a large pan of pig candy.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 29, 2007)

*  Hey guys, I solved the high heat problem with a post from another person, don't remember who it was. Anyway, here is a site where you can order a small valve like is used on weed burners. It is about $4 and works excellent. My buddy and I have installed them and are very happy. He can get his GOSM down to 125. Here is the site. *
http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/  Terry


----------



## squeezy (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Terry ... could you be a little more specific as to which product you are referring to?


----------



## short one (Aug 30, 2007)

Thik he is refering to the valve at this sight.http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/pro...rner_parts.htm


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 30, 2007)

*Yes sir, I "think"??? this is it?? Let me know if this don't work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*
Brass Control Valve / Knurled Needle Valve
Quantity: 4
Details: Item # NV108P
Each: $ 3.99
Item Total: $ 15.96

*gol darn it Squeezy, I had all this stuff down before, I think it was for Skip, in OR,or Mossy? but I can't find it now. If you can't find it, let me know and I will go back tommorrow, and try and find it for you. Sorry I am so innept. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 30, 2007)

*Yes sir, thats it! *


----------



## squeezy (Aug 30, 2007)

I had it down to that item ... thanks for confirming. Now, I don't know much about gas fittings and such so, could you show me a pic of where it is connected or expalin to me where it connects or what it replaces?
Sure would appreciate it. Can't wait to see how much shipping cost I will get slapped with! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Paul


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 30, 2007)

*Hey Paul, unscrew the regulater from the hose where it connects to the propane tank. Mine was real tough to get broke loose, then install the new valve in between the hose and regulator. You will need to get bushings for both ends of the new valve, its too big to fit the old threads, I think you need to go from 1/4 to 1/8 in size. *
cascadedad






 vbmenu_register("postmenu_76911", true); 
Knows Enuf to be Dangerous!
*Smoke Blower*
Join Date: Aug 2007
Location: Right side of Washington State
Posts: 78 
Rep Power: 1 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






*GOSM Low Heat Fix (w/pics)* 
OK, as I promised.

I have only been able to get my *GOSM* down to about 250* to 260* during the heat of the day (temps between 90* and 100*). So, as recommended in another thread, I purchased one of these.

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm

When I went to install it, the threads were not the right size. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have been busy with work and coaching football so was unable to make it to the hardware store until this evening. The store closed at 8:00 and I squeaked in at 7:55 to get the two remaining pieces. The first photo is what it looked like after the valve was installed.

The next picture is the flame with the needle valve open which is the same flame as I had prior to installing the new valve. The last picture is the flame with the needle valve adjusted down. It works excellent and I think I could take my temperature WAY down low. Probably lower than 200 now without any problem.

So, I would highly recommend this mod to everyone. From what I have read, MOST of the small GOSMs will barely make it down to 225 when it is hot ouside and a lot have trouble getting down to 250.

Thanks for everyone that helped on this.

Oh, before you order one of these valves, you may want to check your hardware store. The store I went to had a couple different needle valves right where all the fittings were. I didn't even look to see if they would work as it was last call for checkout.

YEHAW! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I posted this earlier, but just in cas it comes up again.
I just got e-mail about this subject from a friend who just retired from the So. Cal. Gas Co. He started at the bottom, and has plenty of experience with gas fittings. This was his main reply "As far as I can remember, the white Teflon tape won't eat away or affect the fittings that you put it on, another words it's safe. It's been fine on all my fittings that I have LP connected to as well as water and natural gas. Yellow anything, pipe, fittings or marking in the streets, is just a national standard to ID gas ( Natural or LP )".


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 30, 2007)

*  Richo, so its used for the color? To identify gas, not water or air? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I  can't figure out why my local guy would tell me that the white tape "does" get eaten in time? Oh well, there is bigger things to worry about in this life huh? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------

